# 100% Of US Warming Is Due To NOAA Data Tampering



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Fake data for a fake problem by fake people (prog fascists).



> The problem with the NOAA graph is that it is fake data. NOAA creates the warming trend by altering the data. The NOAA raw data shows no warming over the past century. The adjustments being made are almost exactly 1.5°F, which is the claimed warming in the article.


100% Of US Warming Is Due To NOAA Data Tampering | The Deplorable Climate Science Blog


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Wait wait wait! We're back to warming again? For a while there it was cooling and before that it was warming. Seems like these people can't make up their minds. Which seems to be what people do when they're lying.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good Gracious,

These Global Warming, Global Cooling, Climate Change Kooks are relentless and demented. I'm wondering if we can feed them to pigs? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well they did fire anyone that did not go along with the party line. Same at UW in Wisconsin. toe the agenda of find a new job.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Good Gracious,
> 
> These Global Warming, Global Cooling, Climate Change Kooks are relentless and demented. I'm wondering if we can feed them to pigs? :vs_laugh:


Ya know, just because you can....oh nevermind.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Guess that's why they have a swat team....


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm as surprised as Ben Stein,wow.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Wait wait wait! We're back to warming again? For a while there it was cooling and before that it was warming. Seems like these people can't make up their minds. Which seems to be what people do when they're lying.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


That's why they changed it to Climate Change now. They can cover both sides and still spout their nonsense.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

pisses me off, I have purchased new apocalypses wardrobes 3 different times.. hot cold hot...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. Total scum bags have been running our country for 8 years..maybe longer counting an idiot Rino named Dubja. .


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Ya know, just because you can....oh nevermind.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


You are truly evil.

I just spit coffee everywhere again! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Cricket said:


> You are truly evil.
> 
> I just spit coffee everywhere again! :vs_laugh:


I'm so bad it's good!

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Science shows that we are still coming out of an Ice Age so yes, I'd expect the earth to be slowly warming. 

Humans may or may not be accelerating the warming process but the earth has gone through several warming and cooling cycles. I'm not against pollution controls,,, but if we reduce smog emissions (costs a lot of money) and China keeps polluting (saves them money) how are we to compete for jobs? 

America first, or at least let's match other countries in pollution control.

If Chinese steel cost less because they dump processing acids in their rivers while we pay to keep those acids out of our rivers is Chinese steel really cheaper? An interesting question.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm forecast qualified under a program called EWINS and it comes in handy from time to time in our airlines ops. One of
the things I have to do to stay qualified is write a certain amount of forecasts per year and maintain 90% or better accuracy and
attend a certain amount of meteorology classes. Our last class a few months ago we were pretty much done but the instructor had 2 hours to
kill so he presented some climate history data and his own 2 cents. We went back 500,000 years on the graphs with data up till the last 150 years or so obtained
thru ice core sample analysis. The graph line looked like a heart beat readout, warming, cooling, warming, cooling and no surprise there and over the last 150 years or so thats
where averages come from. The instructor went on to say temp data taken 50-100 years ago accurate at that time but not taken the same way as now and many of the temperature
recording points now located in urban area NWS offices or at busy airports with lots of aircraft and concrete. The instructor thinks this alone could be the source of so many so called
warming readings now. One thing he did mention is there is a rise in carbon dioxide in todays data. What does this mean? Did man cause this? i think man may have contributed a very
small amount but active volcanoes, forest fires, etc can change the data points for decades. I think deforestation of rain forests may play into changes but current so called changes my opinion
are not caused by SUV's, my pick-up truck, or cattle farts!

One thing I do know I don't put anything past the globalist and their agenda 21 or 2030 and producing skewed data to get their agenda thru would not surprise me! There is big bucks in this for a certain
circle of shady folks involved with this and are getting filthy rich spewing these lies and agenda!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Geez people its the damn cow farts I tell ya ... Screw the chickens , eat real meat ... we got to pick it up a little.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

John Galt said:


> Science shows that we are still coming out of an Ice Age so yes, I'd expect the earth to be slowly warming.
> 
> Humans may or may not be accelerating the warming process but the earth has gone through several warming and cooling cycles. I'm not against pollution controls,,, but if we reduce smog emissions (costs a lot of money) and China keeps polluting (saves them money) how are we to compete for jobs?
> 
> ...


You are correct.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm so bad it's good!
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)




----------

